# Lucky 13?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A very recent acquisition plus restoration...









Not sure what the "13" stands for







....still researching that bit...but Hamilton were famous for their company presentation watches...so this is probably related to some American company in the 1960's....


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I spent a few years working in the States during the early to mid 1960s ....I cant place the Company name, but these watches were low-value give-aways, usually to buyers/reps and so forth. They were not noted for their accuracy...good to see it has survived so long.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

cool, I like 13's, lived in 4 number 13's.

Maybe a popular race car number? it is very car number-y. Or perhaps the watch equivalent of going up to 11 

Andy


----------

